# How I/to aim my/a slingshot to shoot (video)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is a little video demonstrating how I aim.

Let me know what you think






Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice video LGD, what's the slingshot?
"Move the whole torso, like a turret"


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good vid lgd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very good point on moving the entire upper body.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good video. I enjoyed seeing your technique. We can all benefit from these analysis. And when guys do video i feel like i get to know them. That is my favorite part.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Really like the video, lots of levels of information for everyone. I found it really helpful, thank you. I smell Oscar here!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Aras said:


> I smell Oscar here!


Sorry I had gas.. didn't realize the HD picked that up too









Thank you all for watching and the comments are appreciated.. I enjoy making videos and if it helps at least one person I am golden.

Cheers

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for doing this, LGD. Always good to have several perspectives.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good Man. I didn't watch it at first, thought it'd be about shooting with the forks upward and with a pfs or something... tried that, and have the scars to prove it. Anyway, watched the video and it looks good and is informative.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Charles said:


> Looks good Man. I didn't watch it at first, thought it'd be about shooting with the forks upward and with a pfs or something... tried that, and have the scars to prove it. Anyway, watched the video and it looks good and is informative.


Thanks Bill, those words mean alot to me,, as far as the PFS.. I love me some PFS shooting, but not all of the time, and besides I wanted a video to be more universal and as we all know the PFS is sort of a love hate relationship they either love it or can do with out it...

Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for posting. i hope i'll improve my shooting too


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good Video Greg, interesting point of the upper body rotation, I think I do that instinctively but will check tomorrow. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Good point on moving the body, not the arms. Nice vid.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Great job LGD, good point on holding the frame correctly while pulling to anchor.

RR


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very informative vid LGD


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great video very informative!


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

very good tutorial, gonna watch it a couple more times and go out and shoot...

thnx

Ed


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice vid!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for that vid.
It helps me understand why my shots are not acurate.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the vid! This is exactly what I'd hope to get from the forum.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, and I truly appreciate hearing that it helped some out. If I knew this was going to be viewed I would have cleaned up a bit









I hope to make move vids in the warmer future, and anxious to see vids from others on their progress.

LGD


----------



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you. That certainly helped me,


----------

